# Masterbuilt Electric Smoker comparison



## JerseyDrew83 (May 27, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Looking to try my hand at smoking. From some preliminary research, I’m thinking of getting a

Masterbuilt 20071117 30" Digital Electric Smoker for $170

OR

Masterbuilt 20072115 Bluetooth Smart Digital Electric Smoker, 30-Inch for $300

Question is, is it worth it to spend the extra $130 for the bells and whistles of the higher model (Glass window, wheels and Bluetooth capabilities) over the basic model?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## mike243 (May 27, 2018)

Never seen the need for Bluetooth other than to check for power outages glass staying clear enuf to see stuff useless imo


----------



## normanaj (May 27, 2018)

I have both and the end results using both are the same.After a few uses you will tire of the chiploader and the single greatest investment you can make is a an A-MAZE-N pellet smoker,most like the tray(AMNPS) but I prefer the tube(AMNTS).

The MES controller is notorious for being inaccurate as far as set temp goes so a good dual probe thermometer is a great second investment,one probe for chamber temp and one for food temp.

The only reason I prefer the higher end model is the stainless door/window...lets me monitor how the smoke is circulating in the chamber and its much easier to clean.I could care less about bluetooth.

If you're the tinkering type(which I am not) there are many great mods you can make to the MES,with the "mailbox mod" being one of them.

Overall the MES smokers are great simply  because of the price compared to other digital electric smokers.And I would also say this...SHOP AROUND!Just this past month I picked the higher end MES 30 at my local Walmart $69.99!


----------



## jted (May 27, 2018)

Jerry. welcome to the forum home of many opinions. 
Wifi  SS w/window or basic?
Let me tell you most all sub 600.00  digital smokers all use the same type of controller. They are a averaging (coasting) controller and the internal box temperature will fluctuate by 20 to 30 degrees in most cases. It cooks great BBQ since meat in most cases doesn't  mind the the up and downs.  Use the search button for more controler information. 
I like SS but I can  not justify the price difference. I don't need the wifi and the internal meat  probe normally isn't very accurate.
With this in mind Learn on a low end  and spend the money you save on the accessories you will end up buying any way. ( good thermometer and a AMNPS and some pellets.) Smoking meat may not be your thing and You will have saved some money. 
Follow the forum ask questions learn  and if you like the hobby then think about moving up to a smoker with a good PID controller.
In closing let me remind you these are only my *opinions* Not every one will agree but these are mine.  Jted


----------



## JerseyDrew83 (May 27, 2018)

So it sounds like, so far, the basic model is the way to go. I will invest in some extra probe thermometers. Pardon my ignorance but, What is the purpose of the A-maz-n pellet smoker? This is instead of feeding the chips? How do they ignite? 2 people suggest it so I assume it’s somthing that will make a difference.


----------



## normanaj (May 28, 2018)

This is the A-MAZE-N website:

http://www.amazenproducts.com/


----------



## Nutshell (May 28, 2018)

The AMNPS is a must.  I bought the MES 140B.  No window basic model.  I added an ANMPS and an Auber WiFi PID controller.  The controller cost more than the smoker but is well worth it.  Good luck!!


----------



## jted (May 30, 2018)

[  





Nutshell said:


> The AMNPS is a must.  I bought the MES 140B.  No window basic model.  I added an ANMPS and an Auber WiFi PID controller.  The controller cost more than the smoker but is well worth it.  Good luck!!


Nutshell did the same thing I did 4 years ago. smokers are just heated chambers that induce smoke. In the case of a MES 30 You get a insulated box. It is not the best insulation but it is insulated and it is fairly safe at a good price. Here are some other upgrades you can do that don't cost a lot of money. These are just personal opinions I think a smoker needs to have a stack not to big but one that works and looks good here's a look at  mine. You need to get good smoke into the box and get it out. You don't want to trap your smoke and let it get stale.








   Another inexpensive mod is the River Rat damper, It replaces the chip loader that has 3 small holes for air, this causes most folks to pull out the loader a few inches or altogether.. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







A fire bucket is optional
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 I like to use mine with the left over pellets that are hot and with my Weber charcoal grills. Having the pail I can clean up immediately after the cook. No waiting and I can clean up right away.


This is my latest mod some probe ports in the side of my smoker. With the stack shoving them down the exhaust is a pain. I used all brass parts.





You will think up your own, perhaps the mail box. It is by far the most popular..


----------



## uncle eddie (May 30, 2018)

I like the window because it allows my MES 40-inch smoker to cycle the heat more...put your hand on the window - then put your hand on the case - huge heat loss through the window.  HOWEVER, this is only important on short smokes when I use the chip tube.  If I am using the AMNPS, I wish I had the solid door.  I gave up cleaning the window too...big pain.  My window now looks like a solid door haha.

As for the Bluetooth...I agree with most comments above when the weather is good.  But when it is 33 degrees, windy, sleeting (perfect smoking weather BTW), or during any other foul weather, I love the bluetooth to check the temperature of the meat probe and the smoker.

I would also seriously consider getting the 40 inch over the 30...The extra space is awesome.


----------



## Nutshell (May 30, 2018)

jted said:


> [
> Nutshell did the same thing I did 4 years ago. smokers are just heated chambers that induce smoke. In the case of a MES 30 You get a insulated box. It is not the best insulation but it is insulated and it is fairly safe at a good price. Here are some other upgrades you can do that don't cost a lot of money. These are just personal opinions I think a smoker needs to have a stack not to big but one that works and looks good here's a look at  mine. You need to get good smoke into the box and get it out. You don't want to trap your smoke and let it get stale.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work JTED.  I got the Auber idea from your well detailed thread.  I always like to tinker and the AMNPS and Auber were great mods.  I am experimenting with charcoal pellets in my AMNPS to see if I can get a smoke ring.  I know it doesn't change the favor but I'm interested to see if I can do it with consistency.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jun 2, 2018)

JerseyDrew83 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Looking to try my hand at smoking. From some preliminary research, I’m thinking of getting a
> 
> ...


If you're thinking about the more expensive one, you may want to go just go with the MB20075118, which is a 40"with all of those bells and whistles. Sam's Club just had a sale on them that might still be running.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 4, 2018)

JerseyDrew83 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Looking to try my hand at smoking. From some preliminary research, I’m thinking of getting a
> 
> ...




I have the Bluetooth, but don't use it, because I don't have a phone or anything to go with it.
However that Bluetooth model is THE BEST MODEL to buy, because of the design of the unit itself.
I started with a 30", because it's only the two of us, but I found out no matter how many you're cooking for, a Rack of Ribs, a Brisket, and more than 7 pounds of Beef Sticks are still too big for a 30" MES.

As far as the Window goes, after having an MES without a Window for a year, and then going almost 8 years with an MES with a Window, I will never get another Smoker without a Window in the door!!!!!!!
And the heat loss through the window is no big deal. The MES with a window doesn't cycle much more than one without a window. The right side of an MES gets very hot too.

Let's not forget that one of the reasons most MES owners use an AMNPS for smoke is because the MES doesn't cycle often enough to keep the chips burning in the built in smoke drawer. (And that's with or without a window)

Here's a lot more about the MES units, good & bad points:
*Masterbuilt Smokers (Bear's Thoughts & Findings)*
*MES Generation Number Recognition Pictures & Pics (Digital Units)*

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 4, 2018)

Karen Adler said:


> This information is useful to me. Thanks for the help.




See post #13 above.

Bear


----------



## JerseyDrew83 (Jun 4, 2018)

So I went the cheaper one without the bells and whistles. Made some ribs yesterday.  The smoker runs a lot hotter then the thermometer I put in there. I figured that out when I was seasoning it the night before. 

The issue I had was when I put in the AMZPS it would go out and not produce any smoke. It worked well when I was seasoning it and when I was warming up the grill. But as soon as I put the ribs in and put apple juice in the water bowl it basically stopped smoking. I kept opening it and restating the AMZPS, but I have a feeling that increased the cook time. When the ribs were supposed to be done, they weren’t. I had to keep them in another hour longer, and they still probably could have used another hour. 

I am assuming it was going out due to 2 things, lack of air flow and the high humidity created by the water bowl. Any thoughts on why this was occurring? And how to fix it. 

Thank you to all of you for getting me through these rookie mistakes.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 4, 2018)

Which Generation MES did you get?---Very Important.
#1  Never put water or any other liquid in an MES water pan. Just cover it with foil & put it in place & leave it there.
#2  I need to know which generation MES it is to be able to tell you the best place for the AMNPS.
#3  You have to get the AMNPS lit properly before putting it in the MES. (This is the most important thing to do)
#4  How full do you fill the AMNPS? I keep mine 1/4" to 3/8" from the top.
#5  Keep your top vent open 100% when smoking.

That's enough for now.

Bear


----------



## Silvertoninc (Jun 6, 2018)

I missed the sale on the one at Sam's club I'm looking to get a second smoker for the lake I got a gmg daniel Boone been looking at the master built I dont really want to spend over 300 I'm looking at masterbuilt pro 30 inch 20071317 from home depot are lowes has mes35b electric mb25075517 of you guys can help me put what to get


----------



## Nutshell (Jun 6, 2018)

Academy Sports has the MES 40 for $199.00.  Gen 2.5.  That’s a great price.


----------



## johnmeyer (Jun 6, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Which Generation MES did you get?---Very Important.
> #1  Never put water or any other liquid in an MES water pan. Just cover it with foil & put it in place & leave it there.
> #2  I need to know which generation MES it is to be able to tell you the best place for the AMNPS.
> #3  You have to get the AMNPS lit properly before putting it in the MES. (This is the most important thing to do)
> ...


Reading #4 above, do you not fill to the top in order to keep it from jumping rows, or do you do it to have it burn more reliably, or burn at a different rate?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 6, 2018)

johnmeyer said:


> Reading #4 above, do you not fill to the top in order to keep it from jumping rows, or do you do it to have it burn more reliably, or burn at a different rate?



Some have more trouble with it going out if it's lower than 3/8" from the top, and getting closer than 1/4" from the top is a good way to cause jumping rows.
The higher it is in a row the closer it is to the next row, due to the Pyramid shape of the interior walls.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 6, 2018)

Nutshell said:


> Academy Sports has the MES 40 for $199.00.  Gen 2.5.  That’s a great price.




That's a Great Price, unless it's a Gen #2.
That's almost unheard of for a Gen 2.5 MES 40.

Bear


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 6, 2018)

Nutshell said:


> Academy Sports has the MES 40 for $199.00.  Gen 2.5.  That’s a great price.




The only one I see there is a Gen #1.
That's also a Great Smoker, but not as good as the Gen #2.5.

Bear


----------



## johnmeyer (Jun 6, 2018)

Bear,

Thanks for the explanation!

John


----------



## Nutshell (Jun 6, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> The only one I see there is a Gen #1.
> That's also a Great Smoker, but not as good as the Gen #2.5.
> 
> Bear


Isn't this a 2.5?

https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/masterbuilt-mes-140b-40-in-digital-electric-smoker


----------



## JerseyDrew83 (Jun 7, 2018)

johnmeyer said:


> Reading #4 above, do you not fill to the top in order to keep it from jumping rows, or do you do it to have it burn more reliably, or burn at a different rate?


I filled to the top, still went out. Not sure what generation it is, but here are the numbers Masterbuilt 20071117 30" Digital Electric Smoker.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 7, 2018)

Nutshell said:


> Isn't this a 2.5?
> 
> https://www.academy.com/shop/pdp/masterbuilt-mes-140b-40-in-digital-electric-smoker




No, That is a Gen #1.
Here's how to tell:(Second Link)
*Masterbuilt Smokers (Bear's Thoughts & Findings)*
*MES Generation Number Recognition Pictures & Pics (Digital Units)*

Bear


----------



## JerseyDrew83 (Jun 12, 2018)

Ok, so going to try my hand at a pork butt. The only thing I will change is increase the temp and not fill the water pan. I bought regular apple wood chips Incase I can’t get the AMPS to work. But I am guessing by not filling the water pan it will help. 

Any other tips?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 12, 2018)

JerseyDrew83 said:


> I filled to the top, still went out. Not sure what generation it is, but here are the numbers Masterbuilt 20071117 30" Digital Electric Smoker.




Here's how to tell which Generation it is:
Second Link)
*Masterbuilt Smokers (Bear's Thoughts & Findings)*
*MES Generation Number Recognition Pictures & Pics (Digital Units)

Bear*


----------



## JerseyDrew83 (Jun 12, 2018)

bearcarver said:


> Here's how to tell which Generation it is:
> Second Link)
> *Masterbuilt Smokers (Bear's Thoughts & Findings)*
> *MES Generation Number Recognition Pictures & Pics (Digital Units)
> ...


I looked at the pictures you had and read the other article. Thinking MES Gen 2, but I’m not 100%. Below are the pictures of my MES 30


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 13, 2018)

JerseyDrew83 said:


> I looked at the pictures you had and read the other article. Thinking MES Gen 2, but I’m not 100%. Below are the pictures of my MES 30



That's another one of the "Hybrids";
Generation #1 Exterior, with a Gen #2.5 Interior.

Only weakness is the top Vent being on the right instead of the left, but that's not usually a real big deal in an MES 30, because the heating element is closer to the middle than the MES 40 heating element.

Bear


----------



## Jimmmycrackcorn (Aug 13, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> Which Generation MES did you get?---Very Important.
> #1  Never put water or any other liquid in an MES water pan. Just cover it with foil & put it in place & leave it there.
> #2  I need to know which generation MES it is to be able to tell you the best place for the AMNPS.
> #3  You have to get the AMNPS lit properly before putting it in the MES. (This is the most important thing to do)
> ...


May I ask what the reason is for #1 you posted about the water pan?

And if you don't use the water pan, what do you use for adding humidity to your smoke?


----------



## johnmeyer (Aug 14, 2018)

The MES smokers have very little airflow compared to smokers that burn things to create heat. Also, the MES is sealed really tight. As a result, the humidity from the food itself provides more than enough moisture. If you put a water pan in there (which I did with mine when I first got it), you get so much moisture that the inside turns into a steam bath, not a smoking enclosure. Water drips down the door and leaks all over the floor, and you get quite a mess.

You will find hundreds of posts in this forum, all of them recommending that you NOT use water in the water pan.

I have had my MES for almost three years now and after following the recommendations to not use water, I have never put water in the pan, and now keep it covered with aluminum foil.

The best way to improve the quality of the smoke is to use the AMNPS and put it in an external smoking enclosure. Look for posts about the "mailbox mod" to learn about this. I finally did this and I went from wanting to sell my MES:

Thinking of selling my MES 30

to being quite satisfied. I now get pretty decent results with my AMNPS and mailbox mod:

Mailbox (Popcorn) Mod (with a small twist)


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 14, 2018)

Jimmmycrackcorn said:


> May I ask what the reason is for #1 you posted about the water pan?
> 
> And if you don't use the water pan, *what do you use for adding humidity to your smoke?*




You will learn that a better question would be *"What do you do to get rid of all the excess Humidity in my MES"*.

Also:   I would try burning your AMNPS in your MES, before you bother with a Mailbox. It sure is nice not having the extra accessory to mess with. I've used 3 different MES units over the last 9 years, and have had good success with putting the AMNPS right in my MES.

If after you've done everything possible to keep it going, and you give up, then go with the MB.

Bear


----------



## uncle eddie (Aug 14, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> You will learn that a better question would be *"What do you do to get rid of all the excess Humidity in my MES"*.
> I've used 3 different MES units over the last 9 years, and have had good success with putting the AMNPS right in my MES.
> 
> Bear



Bear - My MES is dead - and about 3 years old.  I was wondering if that was the life expectancy you were experiencing with your MES smokers?

Ed


----------



## johnmeyer (Aug 14, 2018)

uncle eddie said:


> Bear - My MES is dead - and about 3 years old.  I was wondering if that was the life expectancy you were experiencing with your MES smokers?
> 
> Ed


I'm not Bear, but based on everything I've read in this forum, when an MES dies early (three years seems way too early) it is usually from moisture getting into either the wiring or the controller. I worked extensively on a neighbor's dead MES controller and found it to be shockingly (no pun intended) poorly designed. I've spent a career in electronics, and from that experience I know that all military gear to be used in the field has "conformal coating" applied to all circuit boards. It is a goopy glue-like substance that coats the entire board and all of the components so that if the board gets wet, none of the moisture penetrates the components, and doesn't allow electricity to leak across circuit traces.

Most commercial (i.e., non-military) manufacturers that produce electronics for outdoor use also coat their boards.

However, the MES controller board has _no coating_, and the enclosure for the board is not sealed in any way. Therefore, if you leave your smoker outside without a cover, moisture *will *get inside. Also, even with a cover, if you have a lousy cover (like the awful one made by Masterbuilt itself), moisture will get under the cover and, if you have a storm with enough wind, it will force water into the controller enclosure.

So, the one key recommendation to having your next MES (if that's what you get) last much, much longer, is to get a really good cover, and also take it inside any time you have really nasty storms coming your way.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 14, 2018)

Much of what Johnmeyer says is true:

I would say it depends on how hard you use it, and how dry you keep it.
Mine get used pretty much, but not every day, like some guys do.
And mine is on my roofed front porch, and only gets rained on when the wind is strong, and only gets 1" to 5" of snow on it about 4 to 8 times a year, plus I still keep my MES cover on it whenever it's not being used.
I used one for 4 years, before this one took over, and I've been using this one for 5 years. They both still work fine, but I like this Gen #2.5 better than the Gen #1 which is now my backup.


Bear


----------



## Quickerthanu (Sep 13, 2018)

jted said:


> [
> Nutshell did the same thing I did 4 years ago. smokers are just heated chambers that induce smoke. In the case of a MES 30 You get a insulated box. It is not the best insulation but it is insulated and it is fairly safe at a good price. Here are some other upgrades you can do that don't cost a lot of money. These are just personal opinions I think a smoker needs to have a stack not to big but one that works and looks good here's a look at  mine. You need to get good smoke into the box and get it out. You don't want to trap your smoke and let it get stale.
> 
> 
> ...




What is the name or where did you get the black chimney addition??   Thanks!


----------

